# Whale Beach



## FMBill (Aug 22, 2005)

Fished Whale Beach on Saturday evening after my stepson told me he took a kingfish there earlier in the day. He, my son and I went back there after dinner and fished until dark. In that time we caught six kingfish and two sharks until it got too dark to see.


----------

